# Receivers with 8 channel individual crossovers?



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a high end pc for my HT needs, so my receiver merely acts as my amplifier. I'd love to afford 7 mains and use an 80Hz crossover for all of them, but it's not possible yet.

Are there any receivers, preferably Yamaha, that can crossover individual or even pairs of satellites at different frequencies than the mains?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Onkyo 805 has independent crossover settings for each pair of speakers one for the fronts, one for the side surrounds, one for the rear surrounds on for the center and one for the sub.


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

good to know, but why is it not advertised? I Googled that one and the tech specs don't seem to list crossover options, so If I was to find an affordable one, how would I know if it had the same feature?


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

It seems like one almost needs to read the owners manual to figure out a receiver before buying. I don't know how many times I've read owner's forums where issues were found out after a receiver was bought and the buyer was caught off guard. They are getting so complex with so many ramifications of combining different processing, etc that it's hard to find all the good information ahead of time.


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

there's an idea... I guess I could download .pdfs from most mfgrs. I'll look into it...


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

After a quick search I found some of the info I need, but rather than suggest one or two options, here's the list of most capable receivers I can find. Which of this series should I look into? Yamaha apparently doesn't support it until you break $1000 and I've heard Denon or Marantz is better than Onkyo, but what do you think?
http://www.audyssey.com/products/index.html

EDIT: I'm looking most seriously at the Onkyo TX-SR706...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

VERTIGGO said:


> I've heard Denon or Marantz is better than Onkyo, but what do you think?


It depends on what you like. I personally have been extremely happy with my Onkyo 805 no issues with it at all. The 706 is a great receiver with all the options you should need.


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still waffling between 806 and 706, but then I'm hearing that the 805 is actually more powerful and that all of these have up-scaling issues...

Are the firmware updates enough? Are these definitely well made?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally if you can find a working 805 it may be a better choice however there seems to be alot of non working ones that are so called refurbished and turn out to be DOA. The 706 is really all you need and if you want a little more power than what it offers an inexpensive external amp can easily be hooked up to it.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

A somewhat off topic question, if you have 7 identical quality speakers that say go down to around 60hz flat +-3dbs, would Audessey or one of the other EQ systems still assign varying crossovers? Don't see why it would, but curious.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JimP said:


> A somewhat off topic question, if you have 7 identical quality speakers that say go down to around 60hz flat +-3dbs, would Audessey or one of the other EQ systems still assign varying crossovers? Don't see why it would, but curious.


Are they in identical positions in the room? :whistling:

The room's acoustics will affect each differently depending on their placement and one possible result is different LF extensions. 

So, yes, it is likely that Audyssey will set different crossovers and that is proper.

Kal


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm tempted to not worry about the crossover thing and get more identical speakers, but in that case the overhead for upgrading is that much higher... I can't Imagine buying 7 or even 5 new units everytime I upgrade.

I realize the 805 is more powerful, but it doesn't have Dynamic EQ which is a hot new feature. In my situation the extra 30W/channel will not be noticed; isn't the new DSP stuff like Dynamic EQ as in the 806/706 worth getting?


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

VERTIGGO said:


> Are there any receivers, preferably Yamaha, that can crossover individual or even pairs of satellites at different frequencies than the mains?


I don't quite understand the question?


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

tnargs said:


> I don't quite understand the question?


Yamaha receivers have a single crossover for all speakers until you get into the $1000+ range. I finally got an Onkyo 806 and it has individual crossover freq, EQ, distance, etc. for every channel. It also has Audyssey setup and Dynamic EQ (changes EQ on the fly for low listening level). So far I love it, and the sound stage is extremely crisp and even now.


----------

